# Lyfts bullshit lies. Pics and email



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

So this is the initial email i sent to Lyft support.

I included 5 attachments, all instances took place within a 5 minute period. ( I couldn't attach all 5 in this post.























And this is Lyfts response.:









Blah blah blah.
But I have an image of what the map was at the time I was bombarded with these ridiculous request, which I did not accept. I'm the blue dot in the middle of course.








Jonathon, a.k.a.Lyft, is full of **it.
And I know there is some serious grammatical mistakes in the email. I sent that email at 1:59 am. I also didn't really expect much to happen but I was curious if they'd do the right thing.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

No doubt....


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Wow. What can we do about this flagrant abuse?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It's simple; just ignore the far away pings. My acceptance rate on Lyft is around 20%.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I tried to be good today.

I drove a nice lady because she was six blocks away and it was a Premium ride. 

I declined a Lyft Line ride because it's a holiday weekend and I don't do Line in situations where I think I can do better. (Within seconds I got a $15 UberX ride.)

I accepted a Plus ride, but he canceled within 30 seconds. (Had a nice one yesterday, tho)

I accepted a regular Lyft ride at 1.8x Boost (Power Zone -- woo hoo!). Unfortunately Lyft took over my phone to start the navigation -- and before I could go offline on Uber, I got a nice XL ride. Lyft two blocks...XL $24 -- you choose.

So I actually only completed one Lyft ride today. I feel all empty inside.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

1. Lyft cant deactivate you for a low acceptance rating

2. Accept all these ridiculous pax requests. Pull over on side road and wait a minute. Then call the pax and ask them where they're headed. If it's too far to be cost effective, tell them you're stuck in traffic. Tell them it's best if they immediately cancel the ride and get another Lyft driver closer to them. The pax are typically greatful for the heads up and will cancel at no cost to them. You keep your stellar acceptance rating with zero hit to hour cancellation rate.

Win - Win situation for both of you v Lyft ie rider-driver : 2 Lyft: 0

I've done this with 100% success rate and saved myself unnecessary gas mileage....

3. Get with Trump Economics. This forum member will give you a quality Ivy League education on the Machiavellian machinations of LyfUber--which directly affect your bottom line. TE's posts are a great driver resouce and may save you hours of stress in your driving work time.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cynergie said:


> 2. Accept all these ridiculous pax requests. Pull over on side road and wait a minute. Then call the pax and ask them where they're headed. If it's too far to be cost effective, tell them you're stuck in traffic. Tell them it's best if they immediately cancel the ride and get another Lyft driver closer to them. The pax are typically greatful for the heads up and will cancel at no cost to them. You keep your stellar acceptance rating with zero hit to hour cancellation rate. Win - Win situation for both and Lyct takes the hig, I've done this with 100% success rate and saved myself unnecessary gas milage....


Be careful - they're deactivating now over this.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Where's the proof?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> Blah blah blah.
> But I have an image of what the map was at the time I was bombarded with these ridiculous request, which I did not accept. I'm the blue dot in the middle of course.
> View attachment 124333


See, the thing you're forgetting here is the good of "the community."

While if might be better for your family for you to hang out in affluent areas at bar closing to maximize surge and thereby improve your family's well-being, *we must consider the greater good*.

Members of the community truly need Line rides at 4:37 AM. If you have to drive across the Bay to graciously transport them 4 blocks -- you still should do it...for the "ride-sharing community."

It's not just about us, it's also about the drunk people who spent $200 at the club and now really need to save $2 on their ride home. It's also about the Lyft execs sound asleep in their beds at home at 4:37 AM. It's also about Jonathan...in Bangladesh, or wherever.

Think of the entire community...and go get that $3 Lyft Flush ride!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cynergie said:


> Where's the proof?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-deactivation.169580/

Not cast iron, absolute proof, but looks genuine to me.



JimKE said:


> See, the thing you're forgetting here is the good of "the community."
> 
> While if might be better for your family for you to hang out in affluent areas at bar closing to maximize surge and thereby improve your family's well-being, *we must consider the greater good*.
> 
> ...


Money talks, bullshit walks.
20+ minute pickup for possible $4 min fare shortie doesn't say a lot to me, so pax walks. Or waits some more.

All Lyft has to do is introduce a, say, $15 minimum payout for a 15 minute pickup, a $20 minimum payout for a 20 minute pickup etc. Money talks, and I would listen to that deal. Otherwise, no thanks; not interested.

They must really be scratching their heads over at Lyft HQ. "How do we get drivers to do these crappy 20-30 minute pickups without paying them anything to cover their time/gas?" I would agree that it's a tough problem they have right there.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> 1. Lyft cant deactivate you for a low acceptance rating
> 
> 2. Accept all these ridiculous pax requests. Pull over on side road and wait a minute. Then call the pax and....tell them it's best if they immediately cancel the ride and get another Lyft driver closer to them.


1 is flat out wrong. Lyft deactivates for high cancellation rates, not low acceptance rates.

And 2 was debunked when a driver posted his deactivation notice in the LA city section and in it Lyft specifically cites numerous passenger cancellations AFTER him initiating calls to them as the reason.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Lets be real about what a line at 4:30 am in Richmond might consist of based upon experience. Besides 0% chance of being profitable theres a potential for danger. Ever read the TOS? Lyft takes ZERO responsibility that riders using the platform are actually who they say they are. That means if things go south, you are on your own. No thank you.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Low acceptance rates are only a problem for those still chasing power driver bonuses. Give up on them already and move on with your life. I have!


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Its really amusing when you think about it... Lyft lights up the map with PT and every driver in the entire over saturated market makes a B line to the financial district where the demand isnt even real, and then expects the same drivers to turn around and go further away than wence they came to service the boonies that are now abandoned due to the PT surge chase they manufactured to begin with... outcome being drivers feeling shafted, cheated or singled out and PAX who cant get a pick up for their $6 pre dawn crack & back.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

"If you receive a request that is further away, it's because demand is low in that area."

Makes absolutely zero sense. If Jonathon truly represents the management of Lyft, it's amazing that this company even exists.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Certain Judgment said:


> Low acceptance rates are only a problem for those still chasing power driver bonuses. Give up on them already and move on with your life. I have!


Exactly. The bonuses used to be revenue-positve for drivers, i.e. you did them and ended up with more money. Now that they've both lowered the bonus amounts and raised the requirements, they'd be revenue-negative for me and therefore not worth bothering with.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> 1 is flat out wrong. Lyft deactivates for high cancellation rates, not low acceptance rates.
> 
> And 2 was debunked when a driver posted his deactivation notice in the LA city section and in it Lyft specifically cites numerous passenger cancellations AFTER him initiating calls to them as the reason.


Learn to read and stop trolling. You regurgitated exactly what I said in #1. Lyft CANNOT deactivate drivers for failing to accept pings.

Just found out they increased the algorithm's AI from the link posted for #2. Well at least this appears to be true in the LA market that is.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> Low acceptance rates are only a problem for those still chasing power driver bonuses. Give up on them already and move on with your life. I have!


True I don't pay much mind to them lately but it still irks the **** out of me. On a positive note because I denied all those BS rides I got a $90.00 ride to the airport. It was 200%.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> View attachment 124321
> So this is the initial email i sent to Lyft support.
> 
> I included 5 attachments, all instances took place within a 5 minute period. ( I couldn't attach all 5 in this post.
> ...


Why are you accepting, then cancelling? They can deactivate you for that. Just let them expire.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> View attachment 124321
> So this is the initial email i sent to Lyft support.
> 
> I included 5 attachments, all instances took place within a 5 minute period. ( I couldn't attach all 5 in this post.
> ...


It's obvious that Lyft is trying to screw drivers at every turn. This is a prime example of their passive aggressive tricks.

If you're trying for PDB then worry about acceptance rate. If not then just laugh at the ridiculous distance pings.

I had a 9 mile 18 minutes away ping on Uber tonight. I'm not doing Quest so I laughed at it, especially since I was in a Surge zone.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Why are you accepting, then cancelling? They can deactivate you for that. Just let them expire.


I didn't accept the ride. Read the whole thing please


empresstabitha said:


> Blah blah blah.
> But I have an image of what the map was at the time I was bombarded with these ridiculous request, which I did not accept. I'm the blue dot in the middle of course.


----------



## Tese (Jan 16, 2017)

I accept long distance rides and then cancel. Once a day, I send a request to have Lyft exclude from my acceptance rate. Never have a problem and it is a daily request.
















I read about this option on lost distance pings on this forum. I think the original post was from someone named Maven?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Tese said:


> I accept long distance rides and then cancel. Once a day, I send a request to have Lyft exclude from my acceptance rate. Never have a problem and it is a daily request.
> View attachment 124538
> View attachment 124539
> 
> ...


That's nice you got someone who wasn't an asshole


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> 1 is flat out wrong. Lyft deactivates for high cancellation rates, not low acceptance rates.
> 
> And 2 was debunked when a driver posted his deactivation notice in the LA city section and in it Lyft specifically cites numerous passenger cancellations AFTER him initiating calls to them as the reason.


Never call pax


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Learn to read and stop trolling. You regurgitated exactly what I said in #1. Lyft CANNOT deactivate drivers for failing to accept pings.
> 
> Just found out they increased the algorithm's AI from the link posted for #2. Well at least this appears to be true in the LA market that is.


Relax. I obviously misread your reply to #1. Contrary to your belief everyone is not out to get you or "troll" you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tese said:


> I read about this option on lost distance pings on this forum. I think the original post was from someone named Maven?


I posted about this. I was told by CSR Maggie at Lyft to accept the long distance pings and then phone the pax and get them to cancel. Then I started getting automated nastygrams from Lyft accusing me of accepting pings and then phoning the pax to get them to cancel, and that if this continued I could be fired:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-cant-make-up-my-mind.167538/



As with most things with Lyft, contradictions are rife; the answer you get depends which CSR you deal with. Not only does the left hand not know what the right hand is doing; it doesn't even know there is a right hand.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UPDATE: Lyft sent me a contradictory email.

1st email: Basically to warn me about my low acceptance rate, blah, blah, blah









Then: I replied essentially saying I'm mot taking rides 20 minutea away or over the bridge.

Then this email came which basically said I can call passengers and have them cancel even though I'm prettu sire people get deactivated for that.....
























WHAT!!!!!
WHAT!!!
I think Lyft is high.


----------



## Lady Driver LBC (May 15, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Where's the proof?


Check the boards. The proof is everywhere! People are being deactivated left & right for cherry-picking rides.

It's simple: only take the rides you want to complete. That's it! Don't be a slave to the PDBs. Don't be anyone's b*tch.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> View attachment 124321
> So this is the initial email i sent to Lyft support.
> 
> I included 5 attachments, all instances took place within a 5 minute period. ( I couldn't attach all 5 in this post.
> ...


Next time accept it and wait till they cancel.You can also put your phone on airplane mode so it appears s if you have network issues.Lyft has become increasingly petty lately


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> Next time accept it and wait till they cancel.You can also put your phone on airplane mode so it appears s if you have network issues.Lyft has become increasingly petty lately


Nope.










The lazy @$$hat web designer who made this particular template should get fired for sheer incompetence. A Kindergartener high on acid would've done a far more professional job designing this template than this garbage.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

This email cracks me up. I've gotten this many times. What difference does it make if you don't accept this request lol. If you weren't logged on it would of went to the next driver anyway right? Granted, I guess this gives a pax a false approximate pick up time but if they expect veteran drivers to pick up reg fares without incentives and bonuses they better keep hiring new drivers like crazy because I will never accept reg fares without an incentive.


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

OGT said:


> This email cracks me up. I've gotten this many times. What difference does it make if you don't accept this request lol. If you weren't logged on it would of went to the next driver anyway right? Granted, I guess this gives a pax a false approximate pick up time but if they expect veteran drivers to pick up reg fares without incentives and bonuses they better keep hiring new drivers like crazy because I will never accept reg fares without an incentive.


I couldn't agree with you more, driving non-primetime rates are a terrible deal unless you are using destination mode. I find that it is unprofitable to drive for less than 75% in my area (Fresno). If a driver is less than 10 minutes in ETA from a rider, that rider does not receive any primetime with their request.

At times like this morning, at 4 am, I will receive countless requests and they are all over 10 minutes away and without any primetime. I know this is just business and refuse to accept those requests without primetime, but I feel guilty for those people who really need rides. Lyft needs to update its algorithm when there are no available drivers.  At times it only makes sense to just drive Uber even though I don't recipe any tips. At least the Uber algorithm takes available drivers into account and creates surge when many requests come in and I am one of only a few drivers.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just accept and drive opposite way, eventually pax sees you go wrong way and cancells


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

empresstabitha said:


> UPDATE: Lyft sent me a contradictory email.
> 
> 1st email: Basically to warn me about my low acceptance rate, blah, blah, blah
> View attachment 124671
> ...


Yeah... that's a crock. If you contact the pax to give them an accurate time estimate (20 minutes, half an hour etc) and the pax doesn't want to wait and cancels, as that CSR suggested, then "the system" will log that and then you'll receive a nastygram telling you that they have noticed that pax have been cancelling after you've been contacting them, and they'll threaten to fire you if it continues.

Because of Lyft trying to strongarm drivers in this way, if a driver accepts a ping only to have the ETA jump to 20 or 30 minutes then the only thing to do, as Poopy54 says, is kill the Lyft app and ignore all contact from the pax. Definitely don't call or text them; it could get you fired.

It's not great for the pax, but all we can do is cover ourselves against Lyft and try to avoid being fired.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lyft algorithm need a major overhaul, If driving for uber or Lyft the only way to make money at your own pace is primetime or surge, Lyft is just as screwed up as uber.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I posted about this. I was told by CSR Maggie at Lyft to accept the long distance pings and then phone the pax and get them to cancel. Then I started getting automated nastygrams from Lyft accusing me of accepting pings and then phoning the pax to get them to cancel, and that if this continued I could be fired:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-cant-make-up-my-mind.167538/
> 
> ...


They did the same crap to me.Now I just accept and put my phone on airplane mode till the pax cancel on their own.No more harassment from Lyft that way.



Cynergie said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been doing this almost 2 years now and have never once received this email.They cannot tell.It only looks as if you have network issues


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

luvgurl22 said:


> They did the same crap to me.Now I just accept and put my phone on airplane mode till the pax cancel on their own.No more harassment from Lyft that way.


They're sure to eventually start sending out messages like, "it looks like you are putting your phone on airplane mode until passengers cancel their ride. This is not good for our community as a whole - if this continues then it could lead to account deactivation".

When that happens, the only answer is going to be to keep Lyft turned off and only use it in the city in areas where you know there is high ride volume and therefore close-by pings. This effect of this for Lyft will be that their driver coverage in rural areas will go down even further towards zero.

Not the smartest strategy for Lyft to be using, but there you go. In the end, it's going to boil down to Lyft either increasing driver pay or incentives in low driver coverage areas, or not being able to provide drivers to their pax. Whichever one is fine by me, because I'm not (as few drivers are) going to drive those long pickup distances for free.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Started getting long distance rides again today, in the hills. No one wants to deal with that, unless its surging. 18 minutes is to long away, Besides I was across mid Wilshire, and im sure their was about 1000 cars closer!


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Honestly, driving anything other than Prime Time is really not worth the expense or effort in my opinion. This weekend was busy busy in Philly, and I have a 27% acceptance rate and grossed $457 in about 14 hours. I actually turned down two 300% requests from a concert last night because they were trying to drop pins away from the designated pick-up point, which was at 500%. After the two 300%s, I got my 500%  

Also my general rule of thumb is to always wait for higher Prime Time - most rides are very short. Long PT rides are unicorns and you have to operate under the assumption that 75% of the time the ride will be less than 5 miles. Therefore waiting for higher PT rather than banking on a long ride is better.

Now if I was going for PDB, I would add $140 (70 rides) in our town, but my profit per ride would be much, much lower. PDB no longer adequately compensates you for all the wear & tear on your vehicle now that the percentage system is gone. Instead I have done 23 rides with far fewer miles on my car and lower expenses. Hitting 70 rides would add maybe $350-$400 in fares, plus the bonus. So you see how much more profitable it is to only accept Prime Time, though your revenue per week is much lower. Do the math yourself based on your per ride gross, ie., I would say in my city it's normally about $7 per ride gross. Therefore 47*7 = $329. Assume some Prime Time and that's how I get $350-400.

If you stop looking at this as a reliable source of income, you'll be much better off. It's a gig, to be done opportunistically only. Only if you are retired (and have money) or have a good main source of income should you even consider it. Driving for their bonuses, guarantees, and stuff just plays into their hands, keeps Prime Time from happening, and allows them to maintain market share by passing on the costs of maintaining that market share to drivers by getting you to work for next to nothing.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

As bad as Uber sucks, and they do, Lyft says "Hold my beer".

Friday night I was in the PT, dark red, at least 5 times....sometimes 250%...but no pings. Not a single one. Sitting right in the middle of the area as it appeared. Earlier in the evening, the 3 pings I did get resulted in two cancellations by the pax after I was halfway to them. Only 1 ride all night on a busy, beautiful weekend. At LEAST 50% of my pax cancel Lyft hails before I get to them. I don't even think they're real cancellations, I think Lyft is doing it. I never get cancellations on Uber like that, maybe 1 in 50. They're manipulating drivers, IMHO, to move us around with false hails and PT.

Last night, I get 3 pings, all are 10+ minutes away while I'm in a very busy area. Two of them are in really bad neighborhoods. I cancel both of them. The third, I pull up to pick up the pax and the most disgusting, dirty looking person I've ever seen comes out of the house, smoking and holding a piece of pizza. Lol, no way. I cancel that turd too.

So, I get put on time out and get barraged by Lyft with emails about how the pax relies on us drivers, blah blah blah.

What a joke. What a complete farce of a company. If they were the only game in town, I'd shovel dog crap before I drove for them. I only keep them active beside Uber to fill in dead spots, but even that's proving to be a complete waste of time.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I was out in a "timeout" several times last night after doing my skip mode method. It's random and you need the pax app to make sure your car is reappearing quickly. 

It's several minutes and can be up to 5. If I am in a high PT zone I just let them timeout and take the hits on my acceptance to prevent the timeout box....or just leave on Uber.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Honestly, driving anything other than Prime Time is really not worth the expense or effort in my opinion. This weekend was busy busy in Philly, and I have a 27% acceptance rate and grossed $457 in about 14 hours. I actually turned down two 300% requests from a concert last night because they were trying to drop pins away from the designated pick-up point, which was at 500%. After the two 300%s, I got my 500%
> 
> Also my general rule of thumb is to always wait for higher Prime Time - most rides are very short. Long PT rides are unicorns and you have to operate under the assumption that 75% of the time the ride will be less than 5 miles. Therefore waiting for higher PT rather than banking on a long ride is better.
> 
> ...


Great post.

The risk/reward for Uber and Lyft is complete dog she-at in San Francisco.

Drivers chasing paltry bonuses has ruined it.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Its messed up, no ones happy, and they just don't care.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Their evil


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Tese said:


> I accept long distance rides and then cancel. Once a day, I send a request to have Lyft exclude from my acceptance rate. Never have a problem and it is a daily request.
> View attachment 124538
> View attachment 124539
> 
> ...


I love to help you. Grammar police. Busted.


----------



## mrsakamoto (Jun 1, 2017)

Its unreal now!


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Long rides too exasperate time. Its awful! Besides the new algorithms that make it 10 dollars an hour! All fixed!!


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> View attachment 124321
> So this is the initial email i sent to Lyft support.
> 
> I included 5 attachments, all instances took place within a 5 minute period. ( I couldn't attach all 5 in this post.
> ...


Pardon my skepticism, but:

- You're sending emails and photos to Lyft support at 1:59 AM on Saturday night of Memorial Day weekend? 
- The ETAs are a bit strange. 22 minutes get get to Berkeley, but only 20'to get to Richmond?
- That's a lot of PT on the map for 4:30 AM.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

sd1303 said:


> Pardon my skepticism, but:
> 
> - You're sending emails and photos to Lyft support at 1:59 AM on Saturday night of Memorial Day weekend?
> - The ETAs are a bit strange. 22 minutes get get to Berkeley, but only 20'to get to Richmond?
> - That's a lot of PT on the map for 4:30 AM.


1. The etas are never right.
Also, the Richmond one was right by the freeway and the Berkeley one was near the campus or in the Berkeley hills so you have 65mph and 25 mph. Either way both would of been wrong. And how is that strange?

2. The reason a monday morning has a lot of PT at that time ia because most people maxed out during the weekend. Also, most flights out of SFO start boarding around 5:00-6am. Between 2-5am nothing really comes in and out exceot cargo and anything delayed. The other people are from people partying at dance clubs that stay open until around 5 am ( no liquor, can't sell after 2am). The patrons, workers ending their day, etc. Plus any workers starting there day early on. The reason I'm up at that time was I noticed that typically there were less drivers out around that time. Not always as good now.

3.I always try to recognize patterns and plan my week accordingly. Doesn't always work out but when it does it's great
4. Also Saturday at 1:59 am. I probably already got a surge ride out of the area.Or to another and typed it in between. Depending on the area in SF some bars let out early, and others late as possible. If you know where to position yourself yiu can potentially pick up a surge to an after hours bar in a more popular place and then pick up another surge to someones home. Some of the best surges I've gotten was at 1:50 am because everyone is waiting in the other regions and I'm going to the bars that force patrons out early.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> 1. The etas are never right.
> Also, the Richmond one was right by the freeway and the Berkeley one was near the campus or in the Berkeley hills so you have 65mph and 25 mph. Either way both would of been wrong. And how is that strange?
> 
> 2. The reason a monday morning has a lot of PT at that time ia because most people maxed out during the weekend. Also, most flights out of SFO start boarding around 5:00-6am. Between 2-5am nothing really comes in and out exceot cargo and anything delayed. The other people are from people partying at dance clubs that stay open until around 5 am ( no liquor, can't sell after 2am). The patrons, workers ending their day, etc. Plus any workers starting there day early on. The reason I'm up at that time was I noticed that typically there were less drivers out around that time. Not always as good now.
> ...


Cool. Thanks. Good info.

On the ETAs... I guess they seemed a little long considering the time of day and pickup/drop off points. Civic Center to UC Berkeley seems like it'd be less than 20 minutes at 4:30 am on a weekend. Still wouldn't take it, though... unless I was based out of Berkeley.

I normally try to "save" a few declined ride percentage points for these type of ridiculous requests. I figure that I'll get a handful each week... and with my luck it'll be on Sunday night, right as I'm trying to finalize my PDB.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

sd1303 said:


> Pardon my skepticism, but:
> 
> - You're sending emails and photos to Lyft support at 1:59 AM on Saturday night of Memorial Day weekend?


First of all its a 12 hour difference,(check the time on your responses from support)second of all where support is, they don't give a hoot about Labor day, Memorial day, Independence day, or any other day,support are bots anyway, so it doesn't matter


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Once I am completely finished with Lyft as a potential revenue generating tool I may post the entire three month battle I had after I caught them literally stealing from me for months. 
It was the absolute worst experience one could ever expect to have dealing with the worst any POS organization you could ever think of.

I think Uber is righteous... that’s how bad it was.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> 1. Lyft cant deactivate you for a low acceptance rating
> 
> 2. Accept all these ridiculous pax requests. Pull over on side road and wait a minute. Then call the pax and ask them where they're headed. If it's too far to be cost effective, tell them you're stuck in traffic. Tell them it's best if they immediately cancel the ride and get another Lyft driver closer to them. The pax are typically greatful for the heads up and will cancel at no cost to them. You keep your stellar acceptance rating with zero hit to hour cancellation rate.
> 
> ...


If you call the Passenger lift is going to come right back on you if that passenger cancels after your phone call they monitor the calls to the passengers since we can't text


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Where's the proof?


They deactivated me I ignored 6 ride requests b4 that where 20min plus away they reactivated my account after a week though ,but then I got deactivated 2 days later from a low rated pax making up stories as usual


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> They did the same crap to me.Now I just accept and put my phone on airplane mode till the pax cancel on their own.No more harassment from Lyft that way.
> 
> I have been doing this almost 2 years now and have never once received this email.They cannot tell.It only looks as if you have network issues


Ive done it at least 10,000 times....and started getting nastygrams about 2,000 times ago


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't go into airplane mode, just keep driving in the opposite direction.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> Don't go into airplane mode, just keep driving in the opposite direction.


I tried to do that and once aome lady kept texting me with are you coming, are you coming, until i just had to turn it off


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> First of all its a 12 hour difference,(check the time on your responses from support)second of all where support is, they don't give a hoot about Labor day, Memorial day, Independence day, or any other day,support are bots anyway, so it doesn't matter


My question had more to do with the driver than the support bot.

At 1:50 AM, especially on a Saturday night, especially on a holiday weekend... I'm normally too busy to mess with emails to support (unless it's to obtain a cleaning fee).

I'm open to the idea that my experience may not be everyone's experience.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Lyft just says, if you don't like it quit! After they cheat you, and toy with you driving all over los Angeles, like my car is nothing! Like changing the closest passenger to an agorythm thats makes it 10 dollars an hour! Making drivers work 3 times longer, and 50% less!!! Drivers that do over 5000 rides should be treated with more respect, maybe get paid more more!!! Instead of these flipflop changes and algorithms that destroy are income!!


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

harry smith said:


> Lyft just says, if you don't like it quit! After they cheat you, and toy with you driving all over los Angeles, like my car is nothing! Like changing the closest passenger to an agorythm thats makes it 10 dollars an hour! Making drivers work 3 times longer, and 50% less!!! Drivers that do over 5000 rides should be treated with more respect, maybe get paid more more!!! Instead of these flipflop changes and algorithms that destroy are income!!


Do you need a hug?


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Do you need a hug?


Or new meds


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

they scam drivers, block them, cherry pick rides, and then get mad at us for trying to get surge rides, and not take long away rides with no surges.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> 1. Lyft cant deactivate you for a low acceptance rating
> 
> 2. Accept all these ridiculous pax requests. Pull over on side road and wait a minute. Then call the pax and ask them where they're headed. If it's too far to be cost effective, tell them you're stuck in traffic. Tell them it's best if they immediately cancel the ride and get another Lyft driver closer to them. The pax are typically greatful for the heads up and will cancel at no cost to them. You keep your stellar acceptance rating with zero hit to hour cancellation rate.
> 
> ...


I used to do that also until I got logged out for calling or texting my PAx, followed by them canceling. They warned me not to do that.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

LA#1x3 said:


> I used to do that also until I got logged out for calling or texting my PAx, followed by them canceling. They warned me not to do that.


Just dont use the app to call or txt. Save the phone and do it whiout pressing app button.
That way lyft wont know that you contacted pax.
You can thank me later.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I posted about this. I was told by CSR Maggie at Lyft to accept the long distance pings and then phone the pax and get them to cancel. Then I started getting automated nastygrams from Lyft accusing me of accepting pings and then phoning the pax to get them to cancel, and that if this continued I could be fired:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-cant-make-up-my-mind.167538/
> 
> ...


Same exact thing happened to me.



surlywynch said:


> Don't go into airplane mode, just keep driving in the opposite direction.


You'd think that would work but most PAx are dumb they will just sit there and wait.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

What next ?


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Ive had a bunch of those... got one today because i missed a million rides as they were 30 mins away across the bay bridge .


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

rembrandt said:


> What next ?
> 
> View attachment 174720
> 
> ...


What's next:
This is the 3/3 impotent feedback messages Lyft's inept CS has managed to sent you to date. Don't be fooled by it's seemingly innocuous ability to jeopardize your weekly paycheck or keep driving for Lyft though. IMO this is proof Lyft CS is logging every single feedback bot message. So it can be used as supporting evidence.

e.g. the instant you get one too many cancellations from the app creating and immediately cancelling fake pings. Or the system illegally canceled rides you accepted while in transit. Or pax spitefully low balling you to get a free ride, and cause your performance rating to drop below the acceptable limit. Or pax fraudulently calling in to complain about the lack of free water and condiments on their trip. Or more seriously, lying about your unprofessional conduct as a driver. So they can reimbursed and/or get other freebies Lyft has trained them to be entitled to.

I'd make note and save every last one of those harmless looking "reminder" messages. IMO, these are proof CS is trying to build a case for potential deactivation against its veteran drivers. While an illegal basis for deactivation, CS can still subjectively use these "reminders" as "evidence" on their end. Basically use it as supporting rationale for any need to immediately deactivate you in the future.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Where's the proof?


My understanding as well, starting about a month ago. Both lyft and uber trying to end this practice.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> What's next:
> This is the 3/3 impotent feedback messages Lyft's inept CS has managed to sent you to date. Don't be fooled by it's seemingly innocuous ability to jeopardize your weekly paycheck or keep driving for Lyft though. IMO this is proof Lyft CS is logging every single feedback bot message. So it can be used as supporting evidence.
> 
> e.g. the instant you get one too many cancellations from the app creating and immediately cancelling fake pings. Or the system illegally canceled rides you accepted while in transit. Or pax spitefully low balling you to get a free ride, and cause your performance rating to drop below the acceptable limit. Or pax fraudulently calling in to complain about the lack of free water and condiments on their trip. Or more seriously, lying about your unprofessional conduct as a driver. So they can reimbursed and/or get other freebies Lyft has trained them to be entitled to.
> ...


From the Lyft help center site :
"When giving Lyft rides, you have the right to accept or ignore any ride request. You're always free to decline ride requests you don't want."


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Uh ok. If you and not Lyft says so...


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> 1. Lyft cant deactivate you for a low acceptance rating
> 
> 2. Accept all these ridiculous pax requests. Pull over on side road and wait a minute. Then call the pax and ask them where they're headed. If it's too far to be cost effective, tell them you're stuck in traffic. Tell them it's best if they immediately cancel the ride and get another Lyft driver closer to them. The pax are typically greatful for the heads up and will cancel at no cost to them. You keep your stellar acceptance rating with zero hit to hour cancellation rate.
> 
> ...


There deactivating drivers in MD for calling Pax, Uber and Lyft. Becareful buddy...


----------



## Mustafuoco (May 11, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> Wow. What can we do about this flagrant abuse?


Usually when it's rare in a minute or tow riders see u fare and cancel on you .

Just relax don't worry . You can also call thm and let them ........


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

lol, 20 minutes for a Line request. Don't stress about your acceptance rate.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Be careful - they're deactivating now over this.


You are correct. I have been threatened with deactivation for a pax cancelling after I called them.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Fritz Duval said:


> There deactivating drivers in MD for calling Pax, Uber and Lyft. Becareful buddy...


Thanks but I "got woke" ages ago (ie earlier this summer) when I realized just how Machiavellian Lyft really was in its operational sadomasochism.

I permanently switched over to Uber since and never looked back. The only thing that would make me turn on the Lyft app, is an insane treasury bleeding promo. Like the ones they were offering drivers about a year ago. Driver PDB/rental bonuses were actually achievable based on the peak rides and other metrics on a weekly basis.

It's only recently -- over the course of this summer--that PDB & rental bonuses became so unattainable. I suspect this is connected to the deficit they accumulated back in 4Q 2016 i.e. from the way they had been throwing money at new drivers (sign on bonuses could be as high as $1500 for new drivers in high demand markets like SF) and veteran drivers. Looks like they achieved their goal in saturating the SF market. But it also seems last Christmas was a financial turning point. They bled out some $600M to new/driver bonuses in order to compete with Uber in high demand markets like SF, NY etc. At which point they then transformed into the bastid progeny of Scrooge & Uber by late spring/early summer this year.

According to business articles on the web, it seems Lyft somewhat managed to recover this loss with a 3rd? 4th round? in fundraising earlier this summer. But their nasty passive aggressive and subversive tactics against drivers still continues. Overcharging customers, under paying drivers, subversively deactivating drivers with fake pax cancellations etc.

Anyhow, IMO best opportunity to use Lyft is when it's operationally in its early stages of market penetration. Like in Austin TX where both Lyft & Uber quit operating in the city. Because regulation made the operational expenses too high. I believe the city required them to pay driver fingerprint costs etc as a required security measure for pax to use the ride share service. Appears lobbying may have paid off in a legislative workaround. City officials passed a bill earlier this summer which now allows LyfUber to operate there. So now Lyft appears to be making a big grab at the market share in Austin.

So local drivers have an opportunity to exploit whatever competitive pricing Lyft tries using to gain a monopoly over Uber in that particular market. Unlike the SF market which is over saturated with supply, Austin drivers can ride the wave of opportunity. At least until it makes sense to transition back to Uber. lol


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Thanks but I "got woke" ages ago (ie earlier this summer) when I realized just how Machiavellian Lyft really was in its operational sadomasochism.
> 
> I permanently switched over to Uber since and never looked back. The only thing that would make me turn on the Lyft app, is an insane treasury bleeding promo. Like the ones they were offering drivers about a year ago. Driver PDB/rental bonuses were actually achievable based on the peak rides and other metrics on a weekly basis.
> 
> ...


Lyft has become a really ugly company as they struggle for market share and try to become attractive to potential investors. The way they treat us drivers is shameful and contrary to the reputation they try to project.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

its really messing up Thanksgiving-


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't see why they do not allow us to specify a maximum distance (ETA) we will accept. Also they should have a "no thanks" button as Uber does. I really get sick of getting rides 20 minutes away in the early morning. Sometimes this happens when there are dozens of other drivers over in that area as well.


----------

